# schematics for garments



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello,
A few years ago I remember that I used the Marion Nelson pattern cards and I lost them in moving from one home to another.
The Marion nelson pattern cards are schematics with standard measurements for various sizes from child to adult. For example if you wanted to knit a cardigan for a 2 year old with set in sleeves you can draw the schematics on your knit contour with your specific gauge from your swatch. Does anyone know of a resource online that would be similar?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I have an app for my iPad, but the book is also available in hard copy. It's Ann Budd's "The Knitter's Handy Book of Patterns." It gives the math for lots of sizes of your basic patterns: mittens, gloves, hats, tams, scarves, socks, sweaters, vests.

Here's the Amazon version if you want to get a look inside the book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Knitters-Handy-Book-Patterns/dp/1931499047

She also has the same kind of book for just sweaters of all different types.

I looked on eBay, and there are a few sets of those cards you mention for sale in the U.K., but they vary (one is "chunky," one is sweaters, etc.)


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a set but I think I gave them to my friend when I gave her my knitting machines. I won't be visiiting her for some time but if you haven't found them by then I can scan them for you. 
Kathy


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi jvallas,
Thank you for your information. I did check the amazon site but I didn't see the schematics or charts? Yes, I did notice that there is a chunky set of the MN pattern cards.
I appreciate your reply.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Connie580 said:


> Hi jvallas,
> Thank you for your information. I did check the amazon site but I didn't see the schematics or charts? Yes, I did notice that there is a chunky set of the MN pattern cards.
> I appreciate your reply.


I'll screen capture a couple random pages from my app. Seems it would be ok, since Amazon has posted practically the whole chapter! [strikeout]Back in a mo.[/strikeout] On closer inspection, I guess there really aren't charts. It's a guide through how many stitches & rows for each step of the knitting process.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you!!! Yes, that it was I am looking for ....just a quick reference on the schematics and some calculations to create your own pattern.
That's great....thanks again you have been a great help!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Connie580 said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, that it was I am looking for ....just a quick reference on the schematics and some calculations to create your own pattern.
> That's great....thanks again you have been a great help!!!


Happy to help. I was imagining how devastated you probably were to lose those great cards!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

It's the stupidest thing - the App Store won't let me see the price of the app so I can tell you what it cost! If you've already bought the app, the price disappears! On Amazon, I'm sure you saw it was around $19, plus a couple options for used books, etc.

Searching for the price (to no avail), I do see there's an ebook: http://www.interweavestore.com/knitters-handy-book-of-patterns-ebook

And a Nook Book http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/knitters-handy-book-of-patterns-ann-budd/1102507243?ean=9781596688056


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, I was upset when I lost the M.N. Cards and I believe that I did lend the circular sweater set to someone years ago and they moved out of town . I had the complete sets.
I put the book on hold at our local library. I was excited to see that they had the book. So I am going today to pick it up.
Thanks again for all your time and effort . I deeply appreciate your thoughtfulness and willingness to help.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Connie580 said:


> I deeply appreciate your thoughtfulness and willingness to help.


❤


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Not schematics but a very good source of free shape and stitch patterns - see link below.

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/americanwomenfashionsizesfreeknittingpatternswoman.htm


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I shall say it again; this site is an incredible source of information!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> I shall say it again; this site is an incredible source of information!


:thumbup:


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

I have just seen two set on ebay, the one is for skirts, and the other is for chunky patterns


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks GrandmaLiz, That's a fantastic website thank you for sharing that site. I have bookmarked it for future reference.
As well, thank you henderpag for sharing the information.
Thank you everyone for sharing your sources.


----------



## Grannyanne (Jan 28, 2014)

Ebay. I often see them on there at quite reasonable prices.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> I shall say it again; this site is an incredible source of information!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Just the most amazing people!!


----------



## Pamela123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Connie I have 2 sets of m,n,cards that someone gave me, you are very welcome to one if you can't get them closer to home, the boxes are a bit tatty but the cards are ok, I don't want anything for them but I don't know how much the postage will be from England, let me know your address & I will pop them in the post. [email protected]


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I have one of those complete sets of cards, and they are wonderful.

I just saw a set on e-bay, but it's sold/done. You could put in a saved search for them.




RuthFromOhio


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I still have the full set of Marion Nelson cards and use them


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Pamela, you are too kind! I did send you a P.M.
Much gratitude!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got several programs I use for designing. Mostly Design-A-Knit (DAK), Knit Ware and Sweater Maker. Also have Design-A-Pattern (DAP) by Ileen Levy. There are free trials for most of them. They do have schematics. I get a kick out of DAK because it 'talks' to me as I knit the garment pieces.
(DAK) http://www.knitcraft.com/knitcraft/products/dak/dak.php
(KnitWare) http://www.greatknitdesigns.com/download250.htm
(DAP) http://www.ileen.com/

Marge


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I have several sets of those cards and have no idea how to even use them.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Below is a sweater pattern generator that uses the same tool as the Sweater Wheels. You just need to input dimensions from the swatch and it will calculate the pattern for you. I've used only once for a baby sweater. It worked out for that size.

http://knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/SweaterWheel.aspx

This website also has other pattern generators as well, here's for a set-in sleeve pullover: http://knittingfool.com/SweaterPatterns/KF_SetInSleevePulloverEntry.aspx
Just look under "Sweater Pattern Generators" for different styles


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I had forgotten all about those wheels.
I have an old set from an Aunt. She used them all the time and her sweaters always fit well.


----------



## kay fantom (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, I have a box set of Marion Nelson pattern cards " The complete sweater set" is this what you are looking for ?
I bought them from ebay a while ago.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice site. GrandmaLiz


----------



## truelove22 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Blue Pearl, I just purchased some Marion Nelson pattern cards from EBay. They are mainly for chunky machines. What type are you looking For. I may be able to help you. All the sets are in their original boxes which aren't too bad for their age. They smell musty though, I believe they came from a house clearance.


----------

